# Anyone using Clearblue fertility Monitor?



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone is using a Clearblue fertility monitor? I started using mine last month and had 4 lows (CD6-9), a high(CD10), two peaks (CD11+12) and then a high (CD13). This month I had a low (CD6) and have had a high today (CD7), we are booked in with our donor on Thurs and Friday (CD10+11) and I'm hoping the fact that i have had a high earlier this month doesn't mean I'm going to peak too soon (so to speak  ).

Has anyone got more experience with the monitor that can offer some reassurance?

thanks,

Rach x


----------



## jellybean123 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is only my 2nd month using one too!!

Last month i chose to believe my fertile signs/ previous cycles and not the monitor and it was right!! I had highs from day 12 -19 and i usually ov on day 16/17 ish. So on CD 19 i had fertile CM and went ahead and insem'ed. Lo and behold my period was 5 days late, meaning that i actually ov'ed on day 24!!! Unfortunately i was stoopid and stopped testing after we insem'ed so i have no proof but i know i wasnt pregnant as i tested everyday (   ) so therefore i must have ov'ed late.

This month i have had lows so far and then today on Day 15 a high. So i guess its the waiting game now.....

Does anyone know if when you look at the pee sticks you can read them the same as a normal ov test?


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi I'm on my 1st 2ww, 10 days PO. This is my 1st mnth ttc using a known donor. The CBFM seems really good, I got low cd 6-13 then up to high 14-17 and peaked on day 18 and 19. We did an AI on day 17 and 19. This seems about right as my cycle is variable but generally quite long averaging about 33 -35 days.

Good luck.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! Fingers crossed for us all!!

Rach x


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys

I got a BFP as they say on Sunday morning. I can't believe it worked first time around. I'm 38 and all you here about these days is declining fertility. 

Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats babylemonade.... Fantastic news! 

I missed my peak on the cbfm this month but got a positive opk the night before our insems, not hopeful but fingers crossed!

Congrats again,

rach x


----------



## moosegirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi lucky2010
Just to give you a bit of hope...I used the clearblue monitor once back in October and now I'm 23 weeks pregnant! This was after 3 IUI's and 2 IVFs! It was also using fresh donor sperm...maybe fresh is best eh...but the monitor def helped pinpoint the right time!
Best of luck
x


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

That's great news moosegirl. Fresh sperm adds about an extra 5% chance of conceiving compared to frozen which is fairly significant. Not everyone is lucky enough to have a known donor though. But thanks and praise to those male friends out there willing to help us out.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks moosegirl and good luck with rest of pregnancy!

I'm not bring very lucky with this monitoring, didn't get a peak last month and got a bfn. This month I'm on day 11 and still no peak... Very frustrating for planning!

Hoping to get there soon!

Rach x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah, I got a 'peak' on CD12 and 13 so all systems go for insemming next cycle (end of April)... is there such a thing as 6th time lucky??!!

Rach x


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Well it will be back to the monitor again for me. My November baby is no more. I miscarried on Sunday night, it was really traumatic. I'm off work this week, my DP went back to work today. We are going to get CP before trying again so DP will be on the birth certificate straight away. I'm trying to see this as a big positive. 

Good luck for BFP and happy and healthy pregnancies.

xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

so so sorry babylemonade,

big hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope you're ok Babylemonade.

We are not able to insem this month as our donor is away... will have to be patient again till May.

Rach x


----------

